# Wärmerückgewinnung programmieren



## Syntaxfehler (25 Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben eine Wärmerückgewinnung in unserer Zu-/Abluftanlagen. In der gesamten Abluft sitzt ein Wärmetauscher, der über eine FU-Speisepumpe das warme Wasser in die Zuluftanlagen fördert. In jeder Zuluftanlage sitzt ein Regelventil vor dem Wärmetauscher. So wie ich das sehe, ist das eine Kaskadenregelung. Hauptregler = Zulufttemperatur nach Wärmetauscher ; Folgeregler = Volumenstrom (Zuluft)

Das knifflige scheint wohl die adiabate Luftbefeuchtung zu sein. In der gesamten Abluft sitzt noch ein Befeuchter. 

Kennt jemand die Funktion des adiabaten Luftbefeuchters? Wie müßte das Programm aussehen? Oder kann mir jemand eine Firma empfehlen, die Funktionsbeschreibungen von WRG-Steuerung schreibt, damit man selbst diese in ein vorhandenes Prozessleitsystem übernimmt.

Gruß
Syny


----------



## thomass5 (25 Februar 2012)

Ihr habt eine Luftanlage mit WRG und Luftbefeuchtung .? Für welche Art von Anlagen ist diese gedacht? Welche Werte sollen sichergestellt werden?  Gibts dazu noch einen Hersteller? Dieser sollte sich bei der Auslegung und Funktionsweise etwas gedacht haben. Welche Steuerung steht hinter der Anlage? Was möchtest du vom PLS aus mit dieser Luftanlage machen?

Viele Fragen, aber ....

Thomas


----------



## dalbi (26 Februar 2012)

Hi,

Adiabate Befeuchtung: Viel ist da nicht dazu meist ein Ventil, Schwimmer und eine Pumpe. Wasser wird über die Pumpe welche durch den Schwimmer das Ventil frei gibt gepumpt an den Lanzen entsteht feiner Nebel der von der Warmen Luft aufgenommen wird. Ach so vll ist auch noch ein Ventil zum befüllen der Sache vorhanden.

Die Regelung erfolgt über den Taupunkt- (Nacherhitzer erforderlich) oder als Enthalpie-Feuchteregelung.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## GLT (26 Februar 2012)

Gibt es für die WT-Pumpe einen Diff-Druckfühler oder ist es gar eine selbst regelnde?

Der Abluftbefeuchter / adiabate Kühlung dient mit der WRG der Zuluftkühlung u. ist im Prinzip eine einfache Sache.

Konvekta z.B. liefert solche Anlagenteile incl. Regelung.

Mit welchem System/Hersteller arbeitest Du?


----------



## Syntaxfehler (26 Februar 2012)

GLT schrieb:


> Gibt es für die WT-Pumpe einen Diff-Druckfühler oder ist es gar eine selbst regelnde?
> 
> Der Abluftbefeuchter / adiabate Kühlung dient mit der WRG der Zuluftkühlung u. ist im Prinzip eine einfache Sache.


Das muss ich prüfen, aber so weit ich noch weiß, war kein Diff.Druckfühler im WRG-Kreis der Pumpe.



GLT schrieb:


> Konvekta z.B. liefert solche Anlagenteile incl. Regelung.
> 
> Mit welchem System/Hersteller arbeitest Du?



Sagen wir es mal so, wir wollen vom vorhanden Hersteller deren Steuerung auf unser PLS übernehmen. Grund: Zu hohen Kosten für ein Steuerungsumbau vom Hersteller. Die Auslegung und Installation, Dokumentation der WRG ist vorhanden. Die Frage: Ist das wirklich so ein "Know-How" in deren Steuerung oder kann man diese Funktionen auch selbst im PLS programmieren?

Kennst du ggf. Hersteller, die auch Funktionsbeschreibung schreiben?



Daniel schrieb:


> Die Regelung erfolgt über den Taupunkt- (Nacherhitzer erforderlich) oder als Enthalpie-Feuchteregelung


Also ein ganz normaler Regler mit einer Regelgröße? In der Abluft messen wir u.a. auch Volumenstrom. Wird dieser nicht dafür auch benötigt? Ich habe gehört, das dem Befeuchter ein "algorithmus" hinterlegt ist und da das "Know-How" von der Firma steckt!?!



Thomas schrieb:


> Ihr habt eine Luftanlage mit WRG und Luftbefeuchtung .? Für welche Art von Anlagen ist diese gedacht?


- ZU-/Abluft Chemie-Labore
- Luftbefeuchtung ist in der Abluft. Nicht in der Zuluft.

Gruß
Syny


----------



## bike (26 Februar 2012)

Syntaxfehler schrieb:


> Sagen wir es mal so, wir wollen vom vorhanden Hersteller deren Steuerung auf unser PLS übernehmen. Grund: Zu hohen Kosten für ein Steuerungsumbau vom Hersteller. Die Auslegung und Installation, Dokumentation der WRG ist vorhanden. Die Frage: Ist das wirklich so ein "Know-How" in deren Steuerung oder kann man diese Funktionen auch selbst im PLS programmieren?



Also jetzt verstehe ich die Frage nicht.
Wird etwas nachgerüstet oder soll eine bestehende Anlage an ein PLS angebunden werden.
Dann kann man dir mehr schreiben.

Wenn es funktionierende Anlage ist, die an ein PLS soll ist das ohne allzuviel Aufmand möglich.
Wenn etwas neues dazu kommt, dann ist das erste zu messen, wie die Temperatur und Feucht jetzt sind.
Mit den Vorgaben und Messwerten kann man dann die Anlage erweitern


bike


----------



## erdmann (26 Februar 2012)

Hallo,

die adiabate Abluftbefeuchtung wird nur in der Betriebsart KRG = Kälterückgewinnung benutzt.
Durch die Befeuchtung wird die Abluft um ca. 4-6K abgekühlt.
Luftstrommessung kann verwendet werden, um die FU- Pumpe zu steuern:
Der Wirkungsgrad der WRG / KRG wird optimal, wenn
Massenstrom Luft * spez. Wärmekapazität Luft = Massenstrom (Wasser/Glykolgemisch) * spez. Wärmekap. (Wasser/Glykol).

Man kann's auch regeln, allerdings braucht man dann eine Regelung, die auf 
den Gradienten der Temp.Differenz regelt. Geht, aber ist nicht ganz einfach.
(Die selbstoptimierende WRG)

mfg. Erdmann


----------



## Syntaxfehler (26 Februar 2012)

bike schrieb:


> Wird etwas nachgerüstet oder soll eine bestehende Anlage an ein PLS angebunden werden.
> Dann kann man dir mehr schreiben.
> bike



Die WRG-Steuerung soll 1:1 übernommen werden. Die Frage wäre, gibt es  tatsächlich kniffliges Know-How in deren Steuerung?



erdmann schrieb:


> Luftstrommessung kann verwendet werden, um die FU- Pumpe zu steuern:


Also keine Kaskadenregelung mit Temperatur? FU-Pumpe läuft im Verhältnis zum Abluft Luftstrom 

Welche Temperaturmessungen sind denn in unseren Fall die "Gradienten der Temp.Differenz"?

Das bedeutet der Befeuchter wird im Sommer entweder mit dem "Gradienten der Temp.Differenz oder Verhältnis (Masse Luft*spez.Wärmekapazität = ...) angesteuert?


----------



## erdmann (26 Februar 2012)

Hallo,

Pumpenleistung proportional zur Luftmenge steuern kann man machen.
Verhältnis kann man einmal einstellen. Man braucht dazu dann aber
einen Betriebszustand mit wirklicher Wärme- oder Kälterückgewinnung.
Am besten wirkliche Wärmerückgewinnung, also Aussentemp. < 10°C,
besser noch kälter. 
Da das ganze ziemlich träge ist, braucht man aber schon ein paar Stunden.

Optimierung über Gradient der Temperaturdifferenz entweder 
über Temp. Differenz zwischen Aussenluft und Zuluft hinter WRG oder
 über Temp. Differenz zwischen Abluft und Fortluft hinter WRG.

Je grösser die Temp. Differenz, desto besser ist der Wirkungsgrad der WRG / KRG.

Der Befeuchter wird nur angesteuert, wenn sich der Temperaturregelzustand der 
Anlage auf "Kühlen" und "KRG" befindet.
In diesem Fall kann in erster Sequenz Kälterückgewinnung durch die adiabate 
Kühlung der Abluft abgefordert werden.

mfg. Erdmann


----------



## bike (27 Februar 2012)

Syntaxfehler schrieb:


> Die WRG-Steuerung soll 1:1 übernommen werden. Die Frage wäre, gibt es  tatsächlich kniffliges Know-How in deren Steuerung?



Dann kannst das S7 Programm 1:1 in die Zeichnungen übernehmen.


bike


----------



## wiesel187 (27 Februar 2012)

Es gab doch mal bei Siemens so eine Bibliothek (ich meine HVAC) zum Thema Heizung, Klima, Lüftung....
Die war sehr gut beschrieben und hatte gleich alle Bausteine mit an Board...

Grüße
wiesel


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (27 Februar 2012)

Hallo Syny,

Ganz so einfach ist es nicht. Aber es sind alles logische Zusammenhänge und mit etwas Überlegung durchaus machbar. Für eine effiziente Nutzung der WRG und der adiabatischen Kühlung sind eigentlich nur die Temperaturdifferenzen von Bedeutung. Stimmen diese nicht, geht die Regelung "nach hinten" los! D.h. zum Beispiel, der Regler heitzt im Kühlbetrieb! Daher immer ein paar Kelvin vom theoretisch Möglichem Abstand halten. Umschaltungen zwischen Heizen und Kühlen bzw. Freigabe der WRG usw. immer mit Offset, Hysterese und ggf. Totzone.



Differenz aus Sollwert der Zuluft und Istwert der Außenluft entscheidet zunächst, ob Heizen oder Kühlen notwendig ist;
Regelsinn der Zuluft-Temperaturregelung entsprechend Heizen/Kühlen umschalten;
WRG nur dann freigeben, wenn Temperaturniveaus Heizen bzw. Kühlen ermöglichen;
Beim Heizen ist (3.) weniger ein Problem, Freigabe über Differenz Ablufttemperatur/Außenlufttemperatur;
Bei adiabatischer Kühlung muß zunächst die Kühlgrenze bzw. die Feuchtkugel-Temperatur berechnet werden;
Im Kühlbetrieb die Kühlgrenze der Abluft mit der Außenluft vergleichen;
Erst wenn die Kühlgrenze tief genug liegt, Luftwäscher und WRG im Kühlbetrieb freigeben;
Luftwäscher sind nach meinen Erkenntnissen sehr effektiv, nahezu 100% rel. Luftfeuchte können erreicht werden;
Zur Berechnung der Kühlgrenze rechne ich sicherheitshalber mit 90% rel. Luftfeuchte;

Die WRG (hier Frequenzgesteuerte KVS-Pumpe) bildet die erste Sequenz des Zulufttemperaturreglers, Heiz- bzw. Kühlregister die zweite. Im Heizbetrieb sollte man an den Vereisungsschutz denken. Die Feuchte der Abluft kann am KVS-Register im Abluftkanal anfrieren. D.h., die kälteste Stelle im Abluftsystem (Fortlufttemperatur oder wasserseitiger Eintritt Register) muß über dem Gefrierpunkt gehalten werden. Ein entsprechender Regler begrenzt das Stellsignal der WRG. Da hier über eine Pumpe und nicht über einen Mischer geregelt wird, empfiehlt sich ein luftseitiger Vereisungsschutz.

Ich halte es für falsch, die Regelung in ein Leitsystem zu verlagern. Ich glaube, du tust dir damit keinen Gefallen.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## sunman (27 März 2014)

Hallo Dagobert,

ich möchte ebenfalls eine WRG einbauen in eine bestehende Anlage mit ca. 20000m3. Die Hydraulik und Luftführung ist kein Problem - jedoch die Regelung zu programmieren kann ich nicht. Den Ablauf Heizen und kühlen kann ich "als wenn das dann das" aufskizzieren. 

Könntest du das programmieren?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (28 März 2014)

Hallo sunman,

danke für deine Anfrage. Wenn es sich um eine S7-300/400 handelt, dann ist das genau mein Ding. Für Regelungsgeräte (SBT, Kieback & Peter, Honeywell etc.) haben wir Kollegen, die damit fit sind. Bezüglich deiner Anfrage müsstest du dich bitte an meinen Chef wenden. Kontaktdaten findest du in der Antwort auf deine PN.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## B90I (19 November 2014)

Hallo Dagobert,

danke erst einmal für deinen hilfreichen Beitrag.
Bin  gerade dabei eine Anlage zu programmieren, die zuerst die WRG fahren  soll, danach erst mein Heiz bzw. Kühlprozess dazu starten soll.
Da ich bisher nur wenige Lüftungsanlagen programmierte (1 Erhitzerventil) frage ich mich, wie ich die Regelung aufbaue. 
Reicht  das wenn ich den Folgeregler (Zuluftkanal) auf min -100% und max+200%  (-100=Kühlung 100%= WRG, 200%=Heizen) einstelle oder nehme ich hier  seperate Regler, die ich speziell freigebe, dafür seperate PI-Werte  einstelle?
Wie viele Regler brauche ich dann für die Regelung dieser Aggregate...
Ich habe noch nicht so eine sequentielle Regelung aufgebaut, wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## GLT (19 November 2014)

Erhitzer, Erhitzer/Kühler (WRG) u. Erhitzer werden in Sequenz geregelt - jede Regelstrecke mit einem eigenen Regler.
Somit werden mind. 3 bzw. 4 Regler benötigt falls noch eine Raumkaskade beinhaltet wäre.


----------



## B90I (19 November 2014)

danke für die schnelle Antwort.
das heißt alle Regler arbeiten autark. 
doch möchte ich das mein erhitzer erst nach der vollen Auslastung meiner WRG zu regeln beginnt, wie realisiere ich das? ich arbeite mit der S7 Steuerung...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (20 November 2014)

B90I schrieb:


> Hallo Dagobert..



Hallo 0I,

was geht ab? Sach ma konkret! 



Laufzeiten der Stellglieder?
Wie werden diese angesteuert, stetig?
Liefern diese Stellungsrückmeldungen oder Endlagen zurück?
Wie ist die Hydraulik aufgebaut?
Leitungslänge (Hydraulik) -lange Leitung?
Regelstrecke, Raumlast?
Blutgruppe?


Gruß, Onkel!


----------



## B90I (20 November 2014)

WRG ist ein Kreuzwärmetauscher mit zwei analogen Bypassklappen.
Dem Wärmetauscher gebe ich binär Heizen oder Kühlen vor und dann stetig 0-10V Stellsignal je nach Vorgabe Heizen oder Kühlen. 
Zu-Ablüfter werden mit Frequenzumrichter gesteuert die Volumenstromvorgabe errechne ich anhand der Belegungstaster in den jeweiligen Räumen (Grundlast+ Summe der gesetzten Belegungstaster)

Regelung: Kaskaden-Raumtemperatur geführt.
Natürlich so effizient wie möglich[emoji21] 

Mein Problem ist die Anzahl der Regler zu bestimmen und wie ich diese miteinander verschalte...
Für die WRG (Heizen,Kuhlen) und dem Wärmetauscher (Heizen, Kühlen)...
Ich habe einige Unterlagen zu bekommen, jedoch wird da nur etwas von sequentielle Regelung erwähnt, was mir bei der Programmierung wenig weiterhilft. Bin echt schon am verzweifeln...[emoji29]


----------



## uncle_tom (20 November 2014)

Das kann man schon mit mehreren Reglern realisieren - ist aber aufwändiger und kniffeliger (man muß die Regler dann natürlich geschickt verriegeln.)
Mehrere Reglern hätten halt den Vorteil, dass man Erhitzer, Kühler und Wärmetauscher mit unterschiedlichen Regelparametern (Kp, Ti) regeln kann.

Für die meisten Fälle reicht jedoch 1 Regler völlig aus.
Wie oben von dir schon geschrieben mußt du dann das Reglerstellsignal in mehrere Sequenzen aufteilen.
Ich würde den Regler von -100 ... +100 regeln lassen.
Von 0 ... -100 Kühlersequenz
Von 0 ... +30 Wärmerückgewinnung
Von 30 .. +100 Erhitzer.
Die Wärmerückgewinnung bringt ja weniger Leistung als der Erhitzer - somit nur 30%.

Die Wärmerückgewinnungs-Sequenz kannst du dann im Sommer noch umkehren --> Kälterückgewinnung.
Die Wärmerückgewinnung hat dann bei 30% Reglerstellsignal 0% und bei 0% Reglerstellsignal 100%.
Freigabe dieser Kälterückgewinnung bzw. Umschaltung anhand vergleich von Ablufttemperatur und Außentemperatur.


----------



## B90I (22 November 2014)

Danke für die hilfreichen Antworten.
Das mit den einen Regler habe ich mir auch so ähnlich überlegt.
Nur habe ich die Befürchtung, das System würde ziehmlich starr laufen.
Aber ich habe mir schon was durch den Kopf gehen lassen.
Ich schalte die Sequenzen indem ich die WRG max uberprüfe, dann erst gebe ich die zweite Sequenz Heizen frei. 
Im Kühlprozess muss ich es mir noch überlegen. Frage mich, ob ich dazu ein Regler WRG-Kühlung nehme und im Kühlprozess fregebe. Bei erreichen von max Kühlung WRG, schalte ich die Sequenz Regler Kühlung zu.
Das wäre doch ein Ansatz..oder bestehe hier die Gefahr das die Regler im Einschaltmoment ins Schwanken kommen könnten?


----------



## GLT (22 November 2014)

Welches System kommt überhaupt zum Einsatz?


----------



## B90I (23 November 2014)

Mit dem System, meinte ich eigentlich die gesamte Anlage
Steuerung ist eine Siemens CPU 315-2 PN/DP.


----------



## bike (24 November 2014)

Überlegen ist gut, doch besser wäre, wenn du die vorhandenen Stellglieder und den Prozess vermessen würdest.
 Dann hast du Werte, die auch ggF in eine bzw mehrere Formeln passe.
Damit kann man eine Auslegung machen und dann programmieren.
Sonst wird es eine trail and error System, das irgendwann seine Grenzen kommt.
Von dem Aufwand und den Kosten ganz abgesehen. 


bike


----------

